# When was the last time you cried?



## Jason Genova (Jun 8, 2017)

also explain the situation if you want.

For me I was about 13 and my mom made me feel guilty for being a fuckhead to her, that's all I'll say.

and yeah I spaced out the fucking years stupidly no fucks given


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jun 8, 2017)

Sometime in late 2014. I drank half a bottle of Jim Beam Devil's Cut and listened to Tom Smith's "A Boy and his Frog", and I was inconsolable the rest of the night.


----------



## Chill Fam (Jun 8, 2017)

A few days ago I started "crying" (it was mostly watery eyes) because I had too much schoolwork and couldn't get it done in time.

Having ADHD AND OCD fucking sucks. You wanna half-ass something but at the same time it has to be so perfect Donald Trump would cry tears of joy.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jun 9, 2017)

Less than a year is the most recent option? You all clearly aren't seeing enough hearwarming stories about animals or human kindness!
In seriousness though, someone I was aquainted with through mutual friends passed away last month and even though I only met the guy in person once it was really hard news. He was such a chill guy and it's rough losing people who are so young. 
I learned about it the morning of one of my finals and had to get my shit together long enough to take the stupid test.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't keep track of my tears despite it being uncommon for me to cry these days. Pretty sure the last time I shed a tear for anything was my last rewatch of _CLANNAD_ (sometime last year) because I'm a big baby when it comes to that anime.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 9, 2017)

The last time I had cried myself to the point of exhaustion was a couple years back. My grandparents were a huge part of my life. We knew my grandfather had cancer. However as he was being treated for it my grandmother ended up having it too. They both passed away five days apart from each other.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jun 9, 2017)

I think it was two weeks ago. My crying fits are so brief, often, and random that I tend to forget what they were about. And by cry I mean just a bit of eye watering. I was probably contemplating the fragility of life or being a beta.


----------



## The Fool (Jun 9, 2017)

Alcohol makes me cry a lot, for various emotional and medical reasons.


----------



## Captain Toad (Jun 9, 2017)

...Last week.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 9, 2017)

I was in a ptsd support group and recalling the first time I saw somebody shot dead in front of me, when I was in grade school.


----------



## PerhapsGlowing (Jun 9, 2017)

A few weeks ago I was constantly tearing up because of an eye infection.

That probably doesn't count, but I don't care.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 9, 2017)

Every time I masturbate, through my dick.


----------



## Picklepower (Jun 9, 2017)

Never! Thugs dont cry!


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 9, 2017)

A few days ago, thanks to a nasty migraine. I was literally weeping and screaming. A large cup of tea and two Excedrin nipped it in the bud before I slept for 4 hours.

But goddamn does it make you want to yank your head off.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 9, 2017)

That part in I am Legend when he has to put down his dog.

Also: Fuck you, Marley and Me! *sob* fuck *sob* yooouu! You were supposed to be a light hearted comedy about dating and commitment!


----------



## Prince Jello (Jun 11, 2017)

About a month ago, my cat had to go to the vet because of some badly infected teeth. The vet winced as she examined him and offered to keep him for the night, so she could operate next morning as soon as possible. She informed us that before putting our cat under anesthesia, she would test him for feline leukemia and feline immunodeficiency virus. If the tests came up positive, she would call us so we could decide on what to do with him (read: euthanasia).

We left the clinic with an empty cage. We didn't get much sleep that night. I couldn't stop thinking about the fact that our cat might be put to sleep in a few hours, without even seeing us for the last time, and that my last memory of him would be his diseased mouth and his distressed meows as we left him.

Thankfully, everything went well, and our cat is as happy as he was before, even after having eight teeth removed.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jun 12, 2017)

I teared up about two weeks ago when I got my car back from the shop and was driving it back home for the first time in weeks.

-It's my first car, it brought freedom with it and I ended up being ridiculously attached to it as a result. Even if its parts are obsolete and the shop had to cannibalize a salvage for said parts.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 12, 2017)

Few weeks back. One of those, "Too much, can't cope" things. Lot of background shit already happening, and some more problems suddenly appeared and jumped on top of everything else. 



Spoiler: Hoarder friend has gotten worse



I'd gone to visit a friend of mine who I'd lived with briefly, and who was an early stage hoarder. I'd gotten out of there as quickly as I could but we kept in touch. She'd broken up with her boyfriend, so I was worried that she'd gotten worse with depression, and of course she had. It was awful. There was rotten flowers everywhere in vases that were filled with putrid water, a pile of decaying fruit and vegetables with fresh stacked on top, the kitchen and fridges packed with so much food that you couldn't walk through or open any doors without it falling on you. The spare bedroom that she wanted to rent out again had begun to fill up with shit. Empty bottles and containers everywhere that she refuses to throw out.

We talked for a bit, but when she started talking about desperately she wanted a child and wished she had the money for IVF, I finally told her bluntly that she was far too ill and that she couldn't raise any child in that house. She's actually worked in childcare and has a decent amount of experience  as a private nanny, but even with that she still can't see how fucking dangerous her house is to an adult, let alone a child. She shoved a heap of food in my hands- she'd been getting a fuckload of food from charities and eating none of it- and showed me the door. When I got home I was completely unsurprised to find that most of the food she'd given me was spoiled. I haven't heard from her since. She is so, so ill and I cannot help her, and her family will not help her.





Spoiler: Struggling to even pay for food and then there's this



The stack of mail I'd collected while I was there was four centimetres high and 85% of it was toll fines. I've declared bankruptcy recently because I've been out of work for over a year and it'd reached the point where I had no other options at all. But tolls and governmental fines aren't covered by bankruptcy in my state, so all in all I was looking at over two grand. And by then I'd reached the point where I was relying on charity myself just for food.





Spoiler: Borderline Personality Disorder housemate- there will be blood



The house I'm in now is with two other women. Flatmate number one and I have just replaced our number three after some huge problems with her predecessor, but it's only been in the last week that we've found someone who'd be able to take her place. 

Our old number three had told us when she moved in that she had Borderline Personality Disorder, and had so many strange guys coming and going all the time that made the house unsafe. Some of them were here often enough that I was able to see their faces, but many came here only once or twice. I have mild Prosopagnosia; I can remember someone's face if I see them often enough and for long enough, but it takes a hell of a long time for me to do it. And if I don't see someone for a while, I'll have to go through the entire process again. Flatmate number one and I were already convinced that she was taking money off at least some of those guys. A couple days before visiting my hoarder friend, there was a knock on the front door. And when I went to answer it, I saw a strange guy turning away as BDP motioned for him to follow her to her bedroom under the house. He turned back briefly to look at me, and there was so much hatred and contempt on his face that even I could see it. I was frightened. 

I went outside to the clothesline. BPD hadn't shut her bedroom door. And she doesn't moderate her voice either. So I heard her telling the guy not to be nervous and I started pegging clothes faster, and then she starts squealing, "Oh my god, what's wrong with your dick? What's wrong with it? What's wrong with your dick, dude?  It's tiny!" at that point I abandoned the rest of the washing and fled upstairs. I was so fucking terrified that this complete stranger who'd walked straight into our house and was most likely a paying customer, was going to turn violent very fast. I have a machete upstairs and I desperately wanted to take it downstairs and evict BPD's guest before she ended up in a puddle of her own blood, but there was absolutely nothing I could do until she ended up getting physically hurt. You can't just walk into someone's bedroom in broad daylight with a fucking machete because your housemate is talking loudly.

She's gone now and good riddance.





Spoiler: My little furry hypochondriacs  who get me out of bed of a morning



On top of all that one of my rats has sprouted lumps; mammary tumours are pretty common in does, and there's a fuckload of mammary tissue in the adorable baby making machines. I've an awesome vet who's been letting me pay off my bills by scrubbing out hospital cages, but for surgery I'd have to pay cash. I had enough money for the first surgery, but there'd be another and another and another unless her entire mammary tissue was surgically removed in one hit. And, since she is twenty two months old when the average lifespan of a domestic rat is eighteen months to twenty four months, I decided that even if I had the money for multiple surgeries it'd just be too cruel for a little old lady. Unfortunately, letting her go peacefully after I can no longer make her comfortable is going to have serious ramifications for my other girl. They are sisters and are bonded so strongly that even if I start introducing kittens into the cage straight away, I know that the remaining sister will leave as soon as her sibling is gone.



So yeah, incredibly mentally ill friend that I can't help and probably won't even talk to me again for long time yet, grinding debts, legitimate terror that there was going to be a violent murder in my own house and two ratties who aren't going to be with me much longer, on top of my already incredibly fucked up life that I've been trying desperately to fix for over a year and have gotten nowhere. So I cried.


----------



## RosesAreRed (Jun 12, 2017)

Recently... About a month ago I think. 



Spoiler: Kinda depressing stuff.



I think it's mostly due to stress from Uni. Not to mention that my mother keeps breathing down my neck, because my brother refuses to study. How it's my fault that he's lazy, I have no idea, but whatever, I'm there, she might as well yell at me right? And I know, I'm the idiot still living with my family, but I just don't have the funds to live on my own/with a roommate, since the pay is so low in my country no matter what you do, you are gonna have a really hard time, let alone if you are a fucking student.

It's a really stupid reason. I refuse to cry or vent at all, so all the stress, sadness and anger pile up until I explode. About a month ago, I was under a lot of stress and was beginning to crack - before I realized it, I had taken both an anxiety test and had been looking for a painless way to kill myself. It was the typical "I'm good for nothing", "I can't do anything right", "No one would give a fuck if I died, maybe their lives would be better" type of thinking. And then I got a message from a very dear person, telling me how much he loved me. 

I just broke down. I think I cried for about half an hour, constantly yelling "Just why, why the fuck do you have to care so much, let me die!". I had to drink a bunch of pills after that to calm down and be able to go to sleep. This all probably sounds really selfish, and I'm sorry about that.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jun 12, 2017)

Last week. My anxiety popped up out of nowhere and I just started crying for no reason. It was like that for a couple of days afterwards too.


----------



## The Shed (Jun 12, 2017)

i cry twice a week usually, gets all the bad juju out


----------



## vodka (Jun 12, 2017)

I cry literally every day. Well, not full on cry, but seriously tear up to the point where there's tears all over my cheeks. Over the most random shit too, like the intro to a tv show I've seen a hundred times or cuddling with my dog or the sun setting. I never seriously cry though. It's actually a problem, I feel very intensely over little things and completely numb to big things  ...I think the last time I seriously cried was 7 or 8 years ago. Okay, this got depressing fast, I'm out.


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jun 12, 2017)

A few weeks ago.



Spoiler: Gross? Maybe to some people



I have ovarian cysts and one suddenly blew up, so I was in a shitton of pain and then on top of that my husband and two of my kids had the stomach flu and were puking nonstop... and one of our dogs got into the garbage and ate something that didn't agree with him, thus he was also puking everywhere. So, between being in a lot of pain and cleaning up both human and dog vomit constantly, I broke down and cried.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 12, 2017)

When Bob Chandler died. 




Spoiler: Srs



when calculus fucked me over and I had to drop from the medical program at a uni


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 12, 2017)

*walks over to whole thread*
          *removes fedora*
Shhhh. Shh. Hey, what's a pretty girl like you doing crying?


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 12, 2017)

Music does it for me mostly, pretty much all the time.


----------



## Jason Genova (Jun 12, 2017)

fight me right the fuck now srs @Jan_Hus


----------



## drain (Jun 12, 2017)

Yesterday, at 5 am. I couldn't sleep because I got a really bad case of sinusitis, and was just laying in bed, feeling horrible and in pain. I cried a little, because I was super uncomfortable and didn't knew what more to do lol


----------



## Bogs (Jun 12, 2017)

Ah Bill's a little pussy alright, he cries if you just look at him. He's got no spine; you gotta rub his back during war movies.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jun 12, 2017)

A year and a half ago when I was choking out my now estranged dad.


----------



## Bogs (Jun 13, 2017)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Sometime in late 2014. I drank half a bottle of Jim Beam Devil's Cut and listened to Tom Smith's "A Boy and his Frog", and I was inconsolable the rest of the night.


God damn you Jim Henson


----------



## Octopuff in kumquat (Jun 13, 2017)

When I signed in again just now.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 18, 2017)

Whenever someone negrates me.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jul 18, 2017)

Whenever I listen to a Billie Holiday song, i get choked up. Sometimes a tear will come. Something about her voice.


----------



## drain (Jul 18, 2017)

You guys can call me a huge faggot, but I cried yesterday when I watched the scene where David (from the The World of David the Gnome) died and turned into a tree with his wife and best friend. The fox who followed them started to cry and David says something like "its ok, you'll find new friends)
Idk, it was so sad, I cried like a child


----------



## FemalePresident (Jul 18, 2017)

Last week


----------



## Overcast (Jul 18, 2017)

Couple weeks ago.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jul 18, 2017)

Today.
I have hemophobia (fear of blood) and my nose started bleeding today out of nowhere. I was so surprised and shocked, that I had a panic attack and started crying.
My nose is still full of dried blood, but I don't have the balls to clean it.


----------



## Bandit Keith (Jul 18, 2017)

Fam, I cry 10 times a day before breakfast. 
You expect me to keep up with that shit?!


----------



## Slumber Crasher (Jul 18, 2017)

Almost a year ago to this day, when I held this little 20 year old dude's paw as he quietly went over the rainbow bridge. 


Spoiler: cate


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jul 20, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> You guys can call me a huge faggot, but I cried yesterday when I watched the scene where David (from the The World of David the Gnome) died and turned into a tree with his wife and best friend. The fox who followed them started to cry and David says something like "its ok, you'll find new friends)
> Idk, it was so sad, I cried like a child


GODDAMMIT
YOU JUST HAD TO MENTION THAT
Okay, but all joking aside... I had vague memories of David the Gnome from when I was a kid, and with the advent of Youtube I rediscovered the show. It's damn good. But that ending scene, man, I cried my eyes out too, no joke. Poor Swift was all alone and I just... gah.....


----------



## Audit (Jul 20, 2017)

It's been a pretty long time for me. Part of growing up for me was learning to squelch particular emotions in order to make it through the day. Somehow sadness got too mixed up with anger and now I'll just get frustrated instead of crying.


----------



## drain (Jul 20, 2017)

MistressCaridad said:


> GODDAMMIT
> YOU JUST HAD TO MENTION THAT
> Okay, but all joking aside... I had vague memories of David the Gnome from when I was a kid, and with the advent of Youtube I rediscovered the show. It's damn good. But that ending scene, man, I cried my eyes out too, no joke. Poor Swift was all alone and I just... gah.....



Actually, I pushed it to the back of my mind until my friend said "hurr durr lets watch the scene where david dies, i always cried when i was a child" and I thought "ok, I cried too, but now I'm an adult so thats ok".
I started to cry the instant the video loaded.

Another thing that made me baw my eyes out was the scene in "The Land Before Time", where the little yellow dinossaur see a shadow and think it was his mom, only to get closer and discover that it was a rock. Fucking destroyed me.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 21, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> Actually, I pushed it to the back of my mind until my friend said "hurr durr lets watch the scene where david dies, i always cried when i was a child" and I thought "ok, I cried too, but now I'm an adult so thats ok".
> I started to cry the instant the video loaded.
> 
> Another thing that made me baw my eyes out was the scene in "The Land Before Time", where the little yellow dinossaur see a shadow and think it was his mom, only to get closer and discover that it was a rock. Fucking destroyed me.


Land before Time, good film? You want an extra slice of tragedy pie? The voice actress who played Ducky was like 10 when her dad put a bullet through her skull after learning that he was being investigated for abusing the ever loving hell out of her. He then murdered her Mom and killed himself.
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/600x315/4e/52/a2/4e52a2785e5c319bb67735c408a44b93.jpg


----------



## SPARKLETWAT (Jul 21, 2017)

I go in the bathroom at work and cry if kids come in that are abuse cases especially really little kids, I had a nine month old baby once who got raped and her vagina looked like goatse no joke there. I see drowned toddlers, babies who got shaken, kids with broken bones that don't match with typical kids being klutzy, kids with bruises and bite marks on their privates and kids who are so terrified of their parents that they won't talk at all to say what happened even if you make the parent leave the room. It's a look you never forget, they stare at you and curl up and you can see them screaming for help but they can't even open their mouth to ask for it. It breaks your fucking soul, man.

I see adults in fucked up situations too but kids always get to me because an adult can fight back an attacker and kids ain't got a chance.

There is shit I'll never unsee. I'm a crybaby but I go hide in a closet or bathroom to do it after shit is over, you're not gonna see me shedding a tear during a crisis.

I got a good happy cry a couple years ago when a tiny kid I saved a long time ago (edit: feels like decades and this is what I get for typing while tired) showed up to give me a thank you card two years after he was brought in. He came in after a car crash looking like a goner but we threw everything we had and saved him. That's what makes my job worth it. I get to see people live.

EDIT: LACK OF SLEEP MAKES ME CRY TOO. I'm going to bed now.


----------



## drain (Jul 21, 2017)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Land before Time, good film? You want an extra slice of tragedy pie? The voice actress who played Ducky was like 10 when her dad put a bullet through her skull after learning that he was being investigated for abusing the ever loving hell out of her. He then murdered her Mom and killed himself.
> https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/600x315/4e/52/a2/4e52a2785e5c319bb67735c408a44b93.jpg



just no


----------



## EH 110 (Jul 21, 2017)

Two weeks ago, I found out my 11 year old dog has Congestive Heart Failure. I really love him. The vet said he might have about 6 months left.


----------



## DegenerateTeenArchetype (Jul 21, 2017)

Like 7 hours ago, because of Anorexia recovery and subsequential weight gain


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 21, 2017)

DegenerateTeenArchetype said:


> weight gain



fuck off, fatty


----------



## WW 635 (Jul 21, 2017)

DegenerateTeenArchetype said:


> Like 7 hours ago, because of Anorexia recovery and subsequential weight gain


How much weight gain are we talking here?


----------



## zrowsdower (Jul 21, 2017)

Yesterday. Went to 2nd and Charles and found an animated dvd about understanding Multiple Sclerosis in the free bin section. Made me think of my mother who has MS.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jul 21, 2017)

I laughed so hard I cried 30 minutes ago

I was laughing at pictures of frogs, they weren't doing anything funny they were just frogs


----------



## LithuanianLudibrious (Jul 21, 2017)

Sometimes I think of situations where I lose people who are close to me. Happened last week.
August 15 marks the 2nd anniversary of the death of the kitten that I had taken care of after a very bad storm. His name was Toby. August is coming up soon and I can't stop think of it. Cried a few hours ago. I'm crying right now. I miss Toby. Fuck me.


----------



## zrowsdower (Jul 21, 2017)

LithuanianLudibrious said:


> Sometimes I think of situations where I lose people who are close to me. Happened last week.
> August 15 marks the 2nd anniversary of the death of the kitten that I had taken care of after a very bad storm. His name was Toby. August is coming up soon and I can't stop think of it. Cried a few hours ago. I'm crying right now. I miss Toby. Fuck me.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jul 21, 2017)

When I had chemo last month


----------



## LithuanianLudibrious (Jul 21, 2017)

zrowsdower said:


> Sorry for your loss.


 Thank you. He'll appreciate your words.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jul 21, 2017)

Last month, on the one year anniversary of the death of a good friend of me. Stomach cancer at 22. She didn't stand a chance.

I usually cry about once a month anyways. I don't know why, but sometimes my thoughts turn unhappy and then I just snowball into the worst memories of my life. You'd thing it'd get better by now but that hasn't happened yet.



DrainRedRain said:


> Another thing that made me baw my eyes out was the scene in "The Land Before Time", where the little yellow dinossaur see a shadow and think it was his mom, only to get closer and discover that it was a rock. Fucking destroyed me.


When I was growing up the scene near the end of An American Tail used to get me all the time. The one where Fievel gives up all hope. Even knowing it was a happy ending in two minutes still didn't help.


----------



## drain (Jul 21, 2017)

MysticMisty said:


> Last month, on the one year anniversary of the death of a good friend of me. Stomach cancer at 22. She didn't stand a chance.
> 
> I usually cry about once a month anyways. I don't know why, but sometimes my thoughts turn unhappy and then I just snowball into the worst memories of my life. You'd thing it'd get better by now but that hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...



Older kid's cartoons are super emotional and always involve some deep shit, idk.
I even teared a little in the Goofy Movie when Goofy's son fights with him and he gets all sad


----------



## Manah (Jul 21, 2017)

Buncha pussies itt.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jul 22, 2017)

Manah said:


> Buncha pussies itt.


"Did someone say weeaboo?" lel


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2017)

I only cry at an opera with a Sicilian male by my side.


----------



## DuckSucker (Jul 22, 2017)

MysticMisty said:


> I don't know why, but sometimes my thoughts turn unhappy and then I just snowball into the worst memories of my life. You'd thing it'd get better by now but that hasn't happened yet.



I dont ever start bawling or anything but this is me. I was reminded of some bad relationships I had and friends I lost contact with and shit like that, and had that "lone Indian tear" run down my face. Also I wish my parents loved me </3.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jul 22, 2017)

That one time I fapped into a sock and didn't realize there was a gaping hole in the end of it when I finished.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jul 22, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> Older kid's cartoons are super emotional and always involve some deep shit, idk.
> I even teared a little in the Goofy Movie when Goofy's son fights with him and he gets all sad


I know much fuss is made over the death of Bambi's mom, but in my opinion I think Mufasa's death in The Lion King is much worse. Not only do we see everything but the impact, but the way Simba desperately nudges him, and then cuddles up to him. I feel sad just thinking about it.

Side note: I thought A Goofy Movie was great when I was younger. I loved that scene where they reconciled after crashing into the river.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jul 22, 2017)

december 2015


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 22, 2017)

Last month, at a funeral.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Jul 22, 2017)

Spoiler: Crawl



Listening to Waiting For The End when Chester Bennington died.


----------



## Muttnik (Jul 22, 2017)

I cry all the time over movies. Other than that I only cry when I'm really stressed. I find that it helps because when shit goes down I'll have dried up from earlier and be ready for whatever comes.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jul 22, 2017)

I think it was over that episode of The Simpsons where Homer meets his mom.


----------



## Ravelord (Jul 22, 2017)

About 6-7 years ago. Long story short, a familiar was an ass about me crying (he used it as an argument) and because I loved that familiar, it felt like a great betrayal and I haven't been able to cry (I can shed tears, though) ever since. I wish I could cry and feel human for once.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2017)

Broken hearts are for assholes.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Jul 22, 2017)

Last week over some personal problems.


----------



## omori (Jul 22, 2017)

Last Saturday when I left my SO at the airport to go home. Long distance relationships are tough.



Spoiler



A few days before I had to call an ambulance for him because a stomach virus had completely floored him when we were getting off the bus. When I left he was still somewhat weak from the experience and it made me even more unwilling to leave him.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jul 24, 2017)

Saturday. I saw Hacksaw Ridge, and the ending interviews made me bawl my eyes out. Imagining the type of horrors that this kind man (and many others) had to go through just broke my heart. War is truly a terrible thing. Despite all of these terrible things, he still risked his life in order to save others that were deemed not worth saving.


----------



## Hui (Jul 24, 2017)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Last Saturday when I left my SO at the airport to go home. Long distance relationships are tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is Orihime doing?


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jul 24, 2017)

Two weeks ago I've found a cat of mine who went missing for almost half a year, tears of relief were shed. 

Also, my inner weeb might be showing, but there are certain parts of One Piece that really get me. 
_"I wanted to bring everyone just a little farther..."_


----------



## omori (Jul 24, 2017)

Hui said:


> How is Orihime doing?


Recovered and hopefully wiser about not eating undercooked and possibly spoiled meat.


----------



## admiral (Aug 13, 2017)

I'd not had much sleep and cried because a bike got too close to me in the park.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Aug 13, 2017)

lol the OP set the poll results to publicly viewable






look at all these cucks


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Foltest (Aug 14, 2017)

on a funeral in July. Tried not to cry, but after a while, the floodgates open.


----------



## cuddle striker (Aug 14, 2017)

dog died about a year and a half ago. found one of her toys six months ago.


dogs, man. just... dogs.




SPARKLETWAT said:


> I go in the bathroom at work...



I don't know if I should say you're the lucky one. You see them while there's still a chance, but then you have all the emotion of that. I don't see them until after death, so I can keep some emotional distance from the work. 

you're definitely the luckier one.


----------



## Yamyam (Aug 14, 2017)

Last Friday. Got into it with a family member.


----------



## glass_houses (Aug 15, 2017)

Couple of  days ago. I reread 'The Singing Tree' by Brian Parvin. I need to get rid of the thing, it always makes me sob like a little bitch with a skinned knee. The only one that makes me sob harder is Elene Mitchell's 'Silver Brumby Whirlwind'. The kicker? They're both books for children, what the fuck is wrong with me?


----------



## Cake Farts (Sep 11, 2018)

Going to necro this thread because I find this situation slightly amusing now, but recently I had to completely sever all ties with an ex for sexual harassment. The kicker is that I got food poisoning a few hours later so there I was simultaneously crying, shitting, and trying not to vomit. *Let me tell you, it wasn’t fun.*


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Sep 11, 2018)

Sunday.

I'd rather not talk about it.


----------



## ThatManInTheTopHat (Sep 11, 2018)

Few months ago, and this;





TL;DR Koko is a gorilla capable of sign language, gorilla adopted a kitten as a pet and named it, kitty got ran over by a car and this is her reaction.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Sep 11, 2018)

Other than the last time I rubbed the rhythm stick it would have to be watching _'Inside Out'. _A rollercoaster of emotions it was I tell you.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 11, 2018)

The week before last my 19 year old cat had to be put down. That was rough, she was such an awesome cat. Even with my two other cats the backyard feels so weird and empty without a big fat orange girl napping in the clovers.
Obligatory image of the beautiful girl herself.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Sep 11, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> The week before last my 19 year old cat had to be put down. That was rough, she was such an awesome cat. Even with my two other cats the backyard feels so weird and empty without a big fat orange girl napping in the clovers.
> Obligatory image of the beautiful girl herself.
> View attachment 539267



Right now as I'm reading this. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Sep 11, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> The week before last my 19 year old cat had to be put down. That was rough, she was such an awesome cat. Even with my two other cats the backyard feels so weird and empty without a big fat orange girl napping in the clovers.
> Obligatory image of the beautiful girl herself.
> View attachment 539267



That's horrible to hear. Must have been a strong girl living to that ripe old age.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 11, 2018)

I was chopping onions for dinner last night.


----------



## omori (Sep 11, 2018)

Sunday.

It was a happy cry though. I haven't been in a great state of mind for almost a year now so feeling something other than neutral shook me up.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Sep 11, 2018)

Stubbing my big toe so badly that the toenail got jammed deep inside of my toe.  That managed to get a couple of tears out of me at the moment, because it fucking hurt.


----------



## Regu (Sep 11, 2018)

Few months ago I got attacked by a wild dog when I was out camping. Fucker bit hard, bullet bit harder though. Mostly cried over a combo of pain and sadness over needing to shoot a dog as I love dogs.


----------



## tumblrkek (Sep 12, 2018)

When I was watching an anime a couple months ago.
I hadn't cried in years.


----------



## adorable bitch (Sep 12, 2018)

Like 2 years ago was that last time I _really _cried, upon hearing of the death of a very close loved one. Since then, it's only been a couple teardrops for a few seconds. I think I just deal with my emotions differently honestly, because I haven't felt any less sad or depressed since then. I just can't make myself cry about it anymore. Which sucks, because I like crying. It's cathartic.



tumblrkek said:


> When I was watching an anime a couple months ago.
> I hadn't cried in years.



what anime?


----------



## tumblrkek (Sep 12, 2018)

adorable bitch said:


> what anime?


Sorry I should have precised.
I don't often tear up when watching anything, or in general, but that tear-jerker dog scene in Maho Tsukai no Yome. I don't know man, that one really struck a cord with me. It's the second time an anime made me cry like a bitch, the first time was that Saber scene towards the end of Fate/Zero.
It felt good though, as you mentionned. Cathartic.


----------



## Cosmos (Sep 12, 2018)

cuddle striker said:


> dog died about a year and a half ago. found one of her toys six months ago.
> 
> 
> dogs, man. just... dogs.



My baby died in January and I still cry over her pretty regularly. The pain of losing someone (or somedog) you love may lessen over time, but the cracks in your heart made by their absence will always be there.

I'm a pretty emotional person in general so I probably cry a few times a month. It's been a quite a while since I had an actual sobfest, though.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 12, 2018)

Saturday


Cosmos said:


> My baby died in January


Your kid died? Man, that's rough.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Sep 12, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> The week before last my 19 year old cat had to be put down. That was rough, she was such an awesome cat. Even with my two other cats the backyard feels so weird and empty without a big fat orange girl napping in the clovers.
> Obligatory image of the beautiful girl herself.
> View attachment 539267


My cat's currently not doing well at all right now. Plus he looks similar to yours so this is kinda hitting close to home right now.

ETA: He just died today, so


----------



## Cosmos (Sep 13, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Saturday
> 
> Your kid died? Man, that's rough.



Oh, sorry, by “baby” I meant my dog. I don’t have kids.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 13, 2018)

When I listened to Amber by 311. It was a song I used to play when I'd go out driving with my mom. After she died it's harder to listen to without getting emotional and crying. (So basically almost every time.) It brings back too many memories and I get sad.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 31, 2021)

Two times come to my mind. 
When my daugther was born last year and I was allowed to her - it was just beautiful, finally meeting her after waiting for her for so long - and when they buried my stepdad some months ago. You've read right about the latter - I didn't cry when he passed, I didn't cry during the wake, I didn't cry during funeral, but I started to weep the moment they started to put him in his niche. I don't know the exact reason - when we were washing and dressing him for the wake and thorough the whole things I was almost on autopilot, but the moment they put him in it hit the realization that it was over, and I wouldn't see or talk to him ever again.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Aug 31, 2021)

A little over a year ago. Relationship came to a bad end. Things have made me get misty eyed since but that was the last time I was full blown crying


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Aug 31, 2021)

About a year ago. Kidney stones. I have never been in so much pain. During a pandemic. ER space was limited and I really didn't want to be there. The morphine made me feel better but I never took the painkillers they gave me on discharge. There's been a lot of oxy and fentanyl abuse in my family and i'm fucking scared of the stuff.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Aug 31, 2021)

If we're talking full on tears streaming down the face; winter of 2000, when my grandma died.
If we're talking wet eyes, but nothing more; a couple of weeks ago. Came of a binge, and got some bad news. 

>inb4 OOOOooh tough guy
lol no


----------



## Kiwi Kitty (Aug 31, 2021)

Last night. A mix of PTSD and thinking I screwed up the relationship I just got in by telling them about my past.


----------



## WinchesterWhiskey (Aug 31, 2021)

Last October my 12 year old German Shepherd just stopped being able to walk. She developed basically dog ALS,  bad fever, and pneumonia. She couldn't walk and I sobbed knowing this was it. She'd been the family dog but they gave her to me. 

We had to put her to sleep, but one of the memories I'll always remember from that day is falling asleep while leaning on her, and hearing her crunch on something. I woke up, and she'd pulled her own IV out of her arm. I almost yelled to tell her, "Hey, no-" 

I stopped myself and went, "It doesn't matter what I say." Then she gave me this look of, "I don't want to go yet." It was that puppy dog stare, only I swear to god I saw tears running down her eyes like she knew what was going on.

I ended up getting another shepherd about eight months later, but I still miss my little wolf.


----------



## µCeph (Aug 31, 2021)

when I did 1/8th of shrooms a few months ago


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Aug 31, 2021)

This morning. I cry at least once a day most days.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Aug 31, 2021)

11 days ago when I finished Mass Effect Legendary Edition.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 31, 2021)

I cried from laughter last night


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Aug 31, 2021)

A few days ago. Although I mostly just choked it down, and breathed heavily while my eyes leaked. I was on the bus, perfect place for a random attack of the weepies. Luckily I was alone, in the back, so nobody saw me and mistook me for a homo. That's how it usually happens. I get to thinking too much about how disappointed I am with my aimless life.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Sep 3, 2021)

probably when my grandmother died over a decade ago


----------

